# Programme für Homepages



## airbuspilot (16. Mai 2005)

*Programme für Homepages*

Da hier laufend Threads auftauchen, in denen gefragt wird welche Programme für Homepages zu empfehlen sind, hier die Antwort.

Als erstes muss man zwischen WYSIWYG-Editoren und einfachen Editoren für den Quelltext unterscheiden. (*W*hat *Y*ou *S*ee *I*s *W*hat *Y*ou *G*et - grafische Editoren, die das Ergebnis gleich grafisch anzeigen, statt nur eine Codeansicht zu bieten.)

WYSIWYG-Editoren sind für Anfänger gut geeignet, da man so gut wie keine HTML-Kenntnisse benötigt und mit  einer grafischen Oberfläche arbeitet. 


*WYSIWYG-Editoren*

-  KompoZer  (kostenlos, Abspaltung vom Nvu Projekt)
-  NetObjects Fusion  (teuer)
-  Microsoft Expression Web 2  (Teil der  Expression Suite 2 )
-  Dreamweaver   (als  Standardversion  sehr teuer, günstiger als  Student Edition )

für Fortgeschrittene mit weitergehenden Programmierkenntnissen:
-  Microsoft Visual Web Developer Express Edition  (kostenlos)
-  Eclipse  mit diversen Plugins (kostenlos)

*HTML-Editoren*

-  Notepad++  (kostenlos)
-  Weaverslave  (kostenlos)
-  Phase 5  (kostenlos)
-  Proton  (kostenlos)
-  PSPad  (kostenlos)
-  Maguma Open Studio  (kostenlos)
-  Title  (kostenlos)
-  Macromedia homesite  (kostenpflichtig)
-  UltraEdit  (kostenpflichtig)

ansonsten siehe auch die Übersicht über  HTML Editoren bei Wikipedia 

*Grafik*
-  GIMP  (kostenlos)
-  Paint .NET  (kostenlos)
-  Photoshop  (sehr teuer)

*HTML-Referenz:  Self-HTML *


----------



## Wussler (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				airbuspilot am 16.05.2005 03:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hier laufend Threads auftauchen, in denen gefragt wird welche Programme für Homepages zu empfehlen sind, hier die Antwort.
> 
> Als erstes muss man zwischen WYSIWYG-Editoren und einfachen Editoren für den Quelltext unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Früher gabs auch noch Frontpage Express oder so ähnlich...das war gratis und wurde glaub ich mit dem IE installiert, wenn man möchte.....
weiß aber nicht ob das noch mit XP funktioniert oder nur bis 98/W2k


----------



## morgana (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Ergänzend zu Dreamweaver:
Das gesamte Studio-Bundle (inkl. Deramweaver und Flash) gibt es für Schüler und Stundenten um 85 €. Wenn das nicht verlockend ist!


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

für HTML: Macromedia Homesite 5
ansonsten wären noch DHTML-MenuBuilder und der editor ausm open office paket zu erwähnen (letzterer is aber grausam ... jedoch zumindest kostenlos)


----------



## skicu (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Dem wären noch diese Editoren hinzuzufügen:

Proton (Freeware)
UltraEdit (kostenpflichtig, aber extrem gut)


----------



## the_sacrificer (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

HTML/PHP - Editoren:

notepad++ | Syntax-Highlighting   (free)
maguma | Syntax-Highlighting; Integrierter FTP-Client; Integrierter PHP-Debugger; Vorschau; Funktionenbibliothek (free)


----------



## virenschlucker (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

ich empfehle keine wysiwyg editoren da diese oft unübersichtlichen quellcode enthalten und man so seine seiten nicht mehr leicht ändern kann.ich benutze den html editor phase 5 den man sich bei zdnet.de kostenlos herunterladen kann.bin sehr zufrieden   
ein anderer mit nicht sovielen funktionen ist proton.auch recht gut   
viel spaß noch beim programmieren
  virenschlucker


----------



## viPes (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

aber Net Objects hat doch nur Vorgefertigte sites oder?


----------



## spaceflyer (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Ich Persönlich finde das Programm Phase 5.3 sehr gut. Ich habe mit diesem Programm sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es ist natürlich kostenlos.

http://www.pc-magazin.de/downloads/cm/dtt/file.php?areaid=37&orderby=lastModified&dsp_start=0&fileid=2625&modus=suche&such=HTML%20Editor%20Phase%205.3&DTT_filter=&sfiles=1

Ich finde das Programm gut, weil man als Einsteiger gut mit dem Programm starten kann und als Profie trotzdem gut Programmieren kann. Natürlich sollte man sich immer wenn man anfängt (wie schon mal hier gesagt worden ist) selfHTML downloaden. 

Ich selber Erstelle auch schon seit einer ganzen Weile Internetseiten und schaue immer mal nach. 

z.B.: Wenn ich eine Bestimmte Farbe brauch oder wenn mir sonst was entfallen ist.

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Tag

mfg


spaceflyer


----------



## Erik (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

NVU (kostenlos, Open Source)
Ist auch für Anfänger geeignet, HTML-Kenntnisse werden nicht dringend benötigt.



MfG Erik


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

MS Notepad 4 ever


----------



## spiderman0171 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				ApF3LsAfT am 07.07.2005 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MS Notepad 4 ever


dem stimme ich zu  , aber es gibt ein WYSIWYG-Edior der vielleicht nenneswert is
- ADOBE GoLive!
der einzige Editor der mich fast dazu gebracht hätte vom, Notepad auf auf Editor umzusteigen


----------



## airbuspilot (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				spiderman0171 am 15.07.2005 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ApF3LsAfT am 07.07.2005 00:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin vor ner weile von M$ Notepad auf notepad++ umgestiegen, wirklich


----------



## ich98 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

WYSIWYG-Edior  <--   

Was kann man damit denn mehr machen, als mit einem HTML Editor?

Und für was steht WYSIWYG?
What oyu sie is what you get??  :-o


----------



## Schisshase (11. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				ich98 am 11.09.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und für was steht WYSIWYG?
> What oyu sie is what you get??  :-o


Solltest dich bei Günther Jauch anmelden.


----------



## ich98 (11. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Schisshase am 11.09.2005 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.09.2005 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



Spoiler



Fehler korrigiert hab


----------



## virenschlucker (15. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				ich98 am 11.09.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 11.09.2005 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beim normalen editor musste den quelltext selbst schreibn,bei wysiwyg musste nur die homepage gestalten
übrigens: Dreamweaver 2005 is nicht so teuer:
biste student oder schüler kriegste dreamweaver und Mx flash für 100 euronen !
is für das,dass es sonst über tausend euronen kostet nen super angebot


----------



## ich98 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				virenschlucker am 15.09.2005 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens: Dreamweaver 2005 is nicht so teuer:
> biste student oder schüler kriegste dreamweaver und Mx flash für 100 euronen !
> is für das,dass es sonst über tausend euronen kostet nen super angebot



aber auch nur zum normalen Preis, 100€


----------



## impdudentrage (20. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

oder GIMP für grafiken. Super Tool, mit nem Haufen OPtionen und Möglichkeiten ... und sogar OpenSource also kostenlos. Gibts unter www.gimp.org


----------



## virenschlucker (30. September 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

frage is auch waste machen willst ! kannste php,html css usw. ? dann code ...
wenn du des nicht kannst machs lieber mitm wysywyg


----------



## virenschlucker (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				virenschlucker am 30.09.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> frage is auch waste machen willst ! kannste php,html css usw. ? dann code ...
> wenn du des nicht kannst machs lieber mitm wysywyg


achja,slicen ist auch nicht übel


----------



## Eniman (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Es gibt ein extrem leichtes Tool für HTML:

Mozilla Composer   


Der ist wirklich extrem einfach zu bedienen und für normale HTML-Pages reicht er vollkommen.  
Jetzt ratet mal was ich benutze....  
 

Edit:
Link siehe Signatur :-o


----------



## virenschlucker (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Eniman am 14.12.2005 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ein extrem leichtes Tool für HTML:
> 
> Mozilla Composer
> 
> ...


definiere normal


----------



## CrashOverwrite (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Erik am 05.07.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> NVU (kostenlos, Open Source)
> Ist auch für Anfänger geeignet, HTML-Kenntnisse werden nicht dringend benötigt.
> MfG Erik



*unterschreb*
NVU ist sehr gut geeignet für fortgeschrittene User.

ausserdem kann ich Weaverslave (für windows) empfehlen!


----------



## xkl (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

einfach vi unter Linux benutzen, schon hat man kein problem mehr


----------



## Batze (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Hab hier noch was schönes.
Weaverslave
Ist kostenlos und wirklich klasse.
Mach damit schon wirklich lange.

http://www.weaverslave.ws/index.3.html

Ach so, hier noch ein kleiner Tipp
Wer wirklich HTML/PHP u.s.w. lernen möchte der läst die Finger von diesen ganzen Wysiwag Müll und lernt mit guten Texteditoren.
Nur da lernt man coden.
Alles andere ist nur Pagezusammenbauen.


----------



## flatland (6. März 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Meine Rede. 

Ich programmiere html, css, java und PHP and auch MySQL Datenbanken mit dem Dreamweaver. Aber wie es einige hier vor mir schon sagten und auch ich, der hergezauberte Code ist nicht immer das ideale und man sollte am besten sich etwas in diese Sprachen einarbeiten um denn Code manuell zu verändern.

Ich nutze desweiteren auch nie die vorgefertigten Vorlagen in Dreamweaver. Ob es nun ein Formular oder auch nur ein Ereigniss auf ein Objekt ist, alles schön per Hand eintippen. 

Achja ich benutze eigentlich Dreamweaver wegen der Orginisation meiner Projekte und der Syntax hervorhebung. Das heisst ich kann die in mein HTML-Dukument eingebetteten SKriptsprachen durch verschiedene farbliche hervorhebungen schnell und effizient wieder finden.
Bei einen langen Html-Code ist das praktisch


----------



## DiddaaDerMissionaa (8. März 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				xkl am 03.02.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach vi unter Linux benutzen, schon hat man kein problem mehr



Ein bisschen unhandlich ist es schon, vorallem wenn man gerne IDEs nutzt.

HTML-Code schreibe ich immer per Hand, noch nie habe ich einen What-You-See-Is-What-You-Get Editor benutzt, da deren Code-Resultate teils gar nicht mit dem firmeneigenen Browser kompatibel ist oder einfach nur unleserlichen Code erstellt.

Für das Erstellen von PHP-Skripts empfehle ich Eclipse + PHPEclipse oder für KDE Desktop Umgebungen Quanta+.


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (1. April 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Also jez frage welches programm sollte ich nutzten wenn ich eine gute page haben will aber keine kenntnisse von html usw.?


----------



## ich98 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Jk-DeLuxXe am 01.04.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also jez frage welches programm sollte ich nutzten wenn ich eine gute page haben will aber keine kenntnisse von html usw.?



WYSIWYG-Editor


----------



## Jk-DeLuxXe (1. April 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				ich98 am 01.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Jk-DeLuxXe am 01.04.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welchen?


----------



## ich98 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Jk-DeLuxXe am 01.04.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 01.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entweder einen aus dem Startpost des Threads von airbuspilot oder du kaufst dir einen z.B. Dreamweaver


----------



## virenschlucker (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				ich98 am 01.04.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jk-DeLuxXe am 01.04.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kannst dir ja die Demo von Dreamweaver holen und schaun wie du damit zurecht kommst ....


----------



## craab (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Also Leute,

ich würde Euch iWeb empfehlen. Das Programm ist innovativ und extrem einfach zu handhaben. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand: Ihr müsst mit einem Mac bzw. Mac OS X arbeiten. In Verbindung mit einem .Mac Account könnt Ihr alles sofort hochladen. Klappt aber auch mit anderen Hosts.


----------



## airbuspilot (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				craab am 29.06.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute,
> 
> ich würde Euch iWeb empfehlen. Das Programm ist innovativ und extrem einfach zu handhaben. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand: Ihr müsst mit einem Mac bzw. Mac OS X arbeiten. In Verbindung mit einem .Mac Account könnt Ihr alles sofort hochladen. Klappt aber auch mit anderen Hosts.



Hat ja auch jeder nen Mac   
Außerdem gibts genug andere Programme für Windows/Linux die das auch können....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. September 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Ich dachte je nie, das ich mal für Microsoft Werbung machen würde aber:

Testet mal den *MS Expression Web Designer Beta*
http://winfuture.de/news,25401.html

Ich kann damit viel besser umgegen als mit Dreamweaver oder Phase5, etc...
Hab die Beta jetzt seit 3 Tagen installiert und die Effizienz beim Coden hat sich um mindestens 30% gesteigert.

Brauch jetzt keinen NVU, Kompozer, Phase5 oder Dreamweaver mehr.

Danke Microsoft!!

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das die Beta lange ihren Dienst tut.


----------



## glassjaw (25. September 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Als WYSIWYG würde ich auch das Studio Bundle (Dreamweaver etc.) empfehlen. 
Für PHP ZEND.

Wer in beiden Sachen nicht so viel Ahnung hat, bzw. es sich leicht machen will, sollte mal hier rein schauen. Nutze ich selbst...

www.joomla.de

Joomla ist Open-Source CMS und greift auf eine riesige Community zurück.


----------



## Killertobi (3. November 2006)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

homepagemaker 4 (kostenpflichtig , aber nicht teuer) , mit 
"what you see is what you get" editor


----------



## MMStopka (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man Homepage (.html) erstellen kann.

Ich will auf meine Homepage eine Bild-Galerie einrichten und eine
Bild-Show-Funktion einbauen.

Ich habe bereits einen Versuch bei Freenet-Homepage unternommen,
so weit ich weis kann man dort so was mit der Software die sie haben
(Baukasten Pro) keine Show-Funktion einbauen.

Ich brauche ein Software, das solche Funktionen hat und möglichst günstig zu haben ist z.B. ein Freeware oder eine ältere Version von einen guten Programm.

MfG

MMStopka


----------



## Solid-Snake14 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				MMStopka am 06.02.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man Homepage (.html) erstellen kann.
> 
> Ich will auf meine Homepage eine Bild-Galerie einrichten und eine
> Bild-Show-Funktion einbauen.
> ...


ich kenn kein programm, womit du das machen kannst.
es muss ja auch etwas javascript oder php mit drinne sein, sonst kannst keine bilder-show erstellen.


----------



## Zugluft (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Hab mit Dreamweaver angefangen und bin eigentlich ziehmlich glücklich damit. Meistens arbeite ich eh im Quelltext ansich, aber wie man z.b. Flash-Dokumente in HTML einbettet wüsst ich persönlich nicht auswendig und jedesmal danach zu googeln wäre mir zu aufwendig, da nutze ich lieber die Hilfen, die mir dieser Editor bereitstellt.

Für ganz einfache Seiten nutze ich noch den Editor, wegen der schnelleren Ladezeit ^^


----------



## Hirog (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Wer einen MAC sein Eigen nennt und in HTML unbedarft ist,
dem empfehle ich Rapidweaver. Ist aber nicht für Windows oder Linux erhältlich. 

Gruß Hirog


----------



## ich98 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

HTML,PHP, CSS usw. Editor: PSPad   

Bietet für einen kostenlosen Editor eine Menge.


----------



## Blu3storm (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Für absolute Anfänger empfehle ich das Microsoft Notepad und das Tutorial auf http://de.html.net/

So lernt man die absoluten Grundkenntnisse in HTML und CSS und kann sich sehr bequem in die große Welt des Web-Designs einarbeiten. Danach muss man sich allerdings selber informieren, da dieses Tutorial wirklich nur die Grundkenntnisse abdeckt. 
Und wenn man den Editor, bzw. das Notepad benutzt, lernt man das Quelltextschreiben viel sicherer als mit irgendwelchen überladenden Editoren. Später kann man dann ruhig umsteigen.


----------



## klausbyte (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Blu3storm am 18.01.2008 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Für absolute Anfänger empfehle ich das Microsoft Notepad und das Tutorial auf http://de.html.net/
> 
> So lernt man die absoluten Grundkenntnisse in HTML und CSS und kann sich sehr bequem in die große Welt des Web-Designs einarbeiten. Danach muss man sich allerdings selber informieren, da dieses Tutorial wirklich nur die Grundkenntnisse abdeckt.
> Und wenn man den Editor, bzw. das Notepad benutzt, lernt man das Quelltextschreiben viel sicherer als mit irgendwelchen überladenden Editoren. Später kann man dann ruhig umsteigen.


Dazu muss man aber nicht so etwas grausammes wie das windows Notepad nehmen, da fehlt einem doch voll der Überblick. Gibt auch gute Editoren mit Tagunterstützung, durch farbliche Hervorhebung lernt man das schneller finde ich ..

Meine Empfehlung ist immernoch Weaverslave für reines html. Kostet auch nix.


----------



## Mothman (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				klausbyte am 24.01.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Empfehlung ist immernoch Weaverslave für reines html. Kostet auch nix.


Ja Weaverslave sei jedem ans Herz gelegt. Benutze ich auch schon seit Jahren und hat mich (fast) nie enttäuscht.


----------



## klausbyte (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*



			
				Mothman am 24.01.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 24.01.2008 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für größere projekte und wenn das budget mal da ist oder die möglichkeit in der firma damit zu arbeiten, empfehle ich weaverslave. allerdings in erster linie die code-ansicht, ist einfach geil wie schnell man da mit vervollständigungen code schreiben kann


----------



## OverNord (25. März 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

ich arrbeite mit dem microdoft visual studio webdeveloper 2008 express edition (ist die kostenlose version). kann ich jedem empfehlen


----------



## KainLaVey (25. März 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

ich muss zugeben das ich bisher nur mit Dreamreaver gearbeitet habe. Nicht weil ich nicht an neuem intressiert bin, sondern weil es bisher keine wünsche offen gelassen hat.

Übersichtlich, leicht zu bedienen (grundwissen vorausgesetzt) und viele nützliche funktionen wie flash einbinden (automatisch), css befehl datenbak etc. Oder auch die "automatische" code anbietung (wenn man nur "bo" eingibt kann man schon per enter "borde" machen etc...

Aber ich denke, dass andere Programme auch diese funktionen haben. Also ich bleibe bei Dreamweaver cs3. Einfach nur top!


----------



## Superboy (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Ich habe mir jetzt den WEBSITE X5 EVOLUTION gekauft (ein wysiwyg-programm).

super einfach, man kann eine professionelle website erstellen ohne programmierkenntnisse.


----------



## Thunderfox35 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Früher habe ich das Programm Cool Page benutzt, es gab da mal ein Tutorial in irgent ner Zeitschrift. Aber mal im ernst. Wenn ihr ne gute Page machen wollt, ist es immer am Besten, wenn ihr den Code selber schreibt. Ich glaube kaum, dass PC Games mit nem WYSIWYG-Editor erstellt wurde. 
 Weaverslave kann ich, wie einige andere hier, nur empfehlen, ist sehr übersichtlich, einfach und kostenlos, aber kein WYSIWYG-Editor. 

 Ich arbeite trotzdem meist mit dem Einfachen Windows Editor oder öffne die Dateien gleich mit "nano datei " auf meinem Server. Und das finden die meisten recht unübersichtlich...

*Zur Bildbearbeitung von mir benutzt:*
 - Gimp (Professionelles & kostenloses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm)
 - Photofiltre (Bedienung gefällt mir sehr gut, jedoch nicht die beste Qualität. z.B. recht schlechte Farbverläufe)

*Gute Tutorials:*
 - Ein gutes Anfängertutorial für php: http://php-einfach.de/php-tuto... (Jedoch werden wichtige Sicherheitsinformationen verschwiegen)
 - Für HTML, JavaScript etc.: http://de.selfhtml.org/

 MfG

 Andre Mühlenbrock


----------



## wesker_re (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Mich wundert es dass noch niemand WeBuilder 2008 (kostenpflichtig) erwähnt hat. 

Gibt nichts besseres.


----------



## rappit (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Als WYSIWYG-Editor kann ich noch den Cute-Editor empfehlen. Gibt's für PHP und .net!
Verwende nur mehr den - bin gegeistert!



lg rappit


----------



## Beryo402 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Für alle die sich mit solchen Programmen nicht auskennen und sich nicht lange in die Materie einarbeiten wollen, gibt es eine gute andere Lösung!!!

 Joomla!!!

 Mit Joomla kann man die Seite online bearbeiten und und grafisch verändern.

 - Keine zusatz Software
 - total einfach
 - deppensicher
 - Kostenlos

 Es ist mit sicherheit nicht so Profesionel wie mit einem richtigen Programm. 
 Aber das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen.

 Ich habe selber 2 Hompages mit diesem "Programm" gemacht!!!

 mfg. Beryo402


----------



## N-Traxx (19. November 2009)

*AW: Programme für Homepages*

Notepad++ ist momentan das beste was man als Editor bekommen kann, danach würde ich sagen MS Studio aber auch nur wegen der direkten Anbindung an das Framework. Erspart lästiges Ereignis/Member suchen, hat aber auch einen stolzen Preis. Der Nachteil am MSS ist das es nicht gerade flot unterwegs ist.


----------

